# Recommend which amp to pull DD3512 or DD9512



## Superfriend (Oct 3, 2011)

"bang for the bucks" amp please!!

DD3512 is rated at 1200rms
DD9512 is rated at 1500rms

both does 2ohm and 1ohm

so far... i was told Massive Audio N4. great price. i saw the spec and all
but im not sure about Massive Audio and its quality.

any other amp worth mentioning? and a bit of description if possible!
need an amp that is stable and hold up

doing a single 12. in a custom ported box... 
(upgraded ground awg 1/0)

ty for your time~
oh yea... "bang for the bucks" but budget if necessary below $600:blush:


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 15, 2012)

Within your budget, how about  >>>> THIS ONE <<<< 

She is a powerhouse. 



Scott B


----------



## Superfriend (Oct 3, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> Within your budget, how about  >>>> THIS ONE <<<<
> 
> She is a powerhouse.
> 
> ...


how about one channel?
how is the quality of hifonics product?... cut off? overheat?


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 15, 2012)

Quality is better then most, but some will disagree due to brand name bias. They are CEA2006 and between 84-88% efficient(tech at company not my testing). 

As far as single channel, their GLX line of mono-blocks are purty interesting. 



I like their amp line-up. YMMV


Scott B


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

DD Audio: Mobile Audio | Amplifiers | M1c | DD Audio msrp is $439

or

DD Audio: Mobile Audio | Amplifiers | M2b | DD Audio msrp is $679

Either can probably be had for about that price or less depending on if you have a local dd dealer. Another thing to keep in mind is that those amps are rated at 12v.


----------



## Superfriend (Oct 3, 2011)

Ty for all the replies

My buddy decided to go with
Massive audio n4 because he got a good deal on it.

But when my time come around
I'll take the m1c


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

So which sub are you getting?dual 2 or dual 1 coils?

either way you are looking at around 450-650 depending on model (MSRP)

so anywhere from 900-say 1200 for single sub and 1200 watt amp?

To get loud?

can be done cheaper.

Class D mono amps are pretty much all the same within reason. You increase the cost to get some features and possibly a little more reliability. Definitely get the brand you want based on brand aesthetics. But don't overspend simply for power or marketing bull. 

Remember it will be the enclosure that does most of the work. Your sub is just a space heating pressurization mechanism.


----------



## Superfriend (Oct 3, 2011)

DD3512 Dual 2ohms... wired to 1ohm


he decided to get Massive Audio N4... 2000rms @ 1ohm @ 14.4v rated
all setting at minimum and wired remote bass knob was maybe turned 5-6 clicks
volume on the h/u was maybe at 2/3 up.
and it pound so crazy >.<
10minutes of play time and it was still cool as can be.

~$700 for both - give or take. ^^

well he is satisfied. mission accomplished.

thanks all for suggestions and replies.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

should have gone with an M3a... thats what i use on my 9512 and i never looked up... untill i upgraded.


----------

